# cincinnati - Clark 5000lb Fork Lift



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

188" triple mast
Starts fast and runs good 
2500.00
Scott 513-479-0451


----------



## broncscott (Dec 9, 2007)

New price 2000.00 picked up


----------

